# Lathe upgrade projects



## mhooper (Jun 25, 2014)

Haven't posted in a while, Just a couple of project photos.

Photo 1 is an adapter I made for my Tool Post Grinder to grind the jaws on my lathe. It is made from a scraped shaft from a heavy equipment gear box.
The collet and collet nut are from a die grinder.

Got the run out on the chuck from 0.020" to 0.0015"

Photo 2 is a power feed for the lathe compound. (I did a couple of long tapered holes a few months back. The first one wasn't that bad but when I made the a second one, it did a real number on my rotator cuff )  The frame is made from scrape,  I already had the motor, motor controller and pulleys.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice.  Thanks for posting those mods up.

Mike.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 25, 2014)

So, I guess I’ll be the one asking. I see you have a preload on the jaws.  But, the preload on the jaws is set up for an outward load/force?  Is there a reason you did not set up the jaws for an inward load when grinding the jaw teeth? Love all of your Yankee Ingenuity…Good Luck.


----------



## mhooper (Jun 25, 2014)

Chip&more

The photo doesn't show the preload plate well, it is a three hole type.
I tighten the chuck toward the center of spindle axis.


----------

